# The Hottest Alien Babes of Film and TV



## Hunter368 (Mar 30, 2007)

Very sexy ladies:

But where is 7 of 9 ?

YesButNoButYes: The Hottest Alien Babes of Film and TV


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2007)

#10 was my choice.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 30, 2007)

I like 3, 5 , 9 and 10. All are hot as hell.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

My fav is not on the list and that would be Jadzia Dax played by Terry Farrell on Deep Space 9.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My fav is not on the list and that would be Jadzia Dax played by Terry Farrell on Deep Space 9.



Yes very nice also.

I lovvvvvve Seven of Nine, best of alllllll.8)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

C'mon. 7 of 9. I would eat a mile of ...

Nevermind.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

God that was a good post.


----------



## HaWk3r T3mP3sT (Mar 30, 2007)

Ill have a piece of the tart on the left and that little blue chick....YUM YUM! hahaha


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2007)

Princees Aura from Flash Gordon. I love that movie and she is so damn hot!! What about the chick from Species??


----------



## timshatz (Mar 31, 2007)

Jerry Ryan. She's the chick who's husband tried to talk her into a live sex act on stage. No making this up. Her husband (well, actually, ex-husband) was running for office and it came up. One of the reasons for their divorce, if I remember right.

Bad for him, but I would've paid to see THAT show!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

U guys are missing the best all-time....

Col. Wilma Deering of Buck Rogers, wearing that tight ass spandex...... Heres a clip of her...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39aGcqb1FjA_


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice legs!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Leeloo*

_All others are skanky recepticals by comparison_

Hot, innocent, clueless, smart--- great combination


----------



## Erich (Mar 31, 2007)

yep women in spandex ........... slurp. and you guys wonder why I ride my bike ? .......... there were 2 babes with our group this morn. I calmed myself and rode way out if front


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a trifle concerned that Les' babe in the clip had a deep male voice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2007)

Man, she turned into a Space Vampire with super-human strength... Dont u think her voice would get sinister??? All vampires have sinister voices, dont they...

She was smokin back in the day...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## bigZ (Apr 7, 2007)

I remmember Lifeforce crap film but hot vampire.

Am always a sucker for those triple breasted blue aliens. But concerned about tge guys(or girls?) voting for a cartoon character.


----------



## Clave (Apr 8, 2007)

Got to go with Leeloo, and not too bad a film as well!...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Intirguingly mateable, I must admit. But the whole foreign language vulnerability thing would wear old with me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

Leeloo had the tits of a sparrow for christsakes... Colonel Wilma had that ass attached to those lllloooonnnnnnggggg legs.....


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Let me guess; her legs went right up to her arse.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea, about 5 miles worth... I used to be fixed to the TV when she came struttin along in those high heeled boots....

Damn...


----------

